# Mon ipod n'est plus reconnu sur mon pc ! Impossible de le monter



## volta (25 Novembre 2003)

Depuis 2 jours je n'arrive plus à monter mon ipod :/

Il se charge mais impossible d'y accéder, ni via Itunes, ni via l'updater 1.3.

C'est un G2 20 Go.

Il marche parfaitement et il y a toutes les musiques, mais impossible d'y accéder sur mon pc.

J'ai deja essayer de rebooter.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Comment fait on un scandisk ?

J'ai fait menu et play en meme temps pour rebooter.

J'ai entendu parler d'une manipulation en faisant arrière et avant en meme temps mais je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit.

J'éspère que tout n'est pas perdu, merci énormément d'avance à tout ceux qui pourront m'aider.

PS : Je précise que l'icone en haut à gauche de l'ipod clignote de temps en temps. Celui de la synchronisation je crois.


----------



## crapulos (25 Novembre 2003)

Salut,

Va voir sur ce site http://www.ipodfanatic.com/ , il y a pas mal d'infos sur les questions que tu te poses ....

J'y ai trouvé de quoi me dépanner en tout cas !!

Dans mon cas, ce qui a semble t-il le mieux fonctionné après le scan disk, c'est éteindre le mac pendant 10 minutes !!

Mais sur un PC ??

Bon courage

K


----------

